# su richiesta un espositore gratuito fino ad esaurimento



## violapais

*A*vrei bisogno di dire in spagnolo:
"ogni 2 cartoni, nr 1 espositore gratuito fino ad esaurimento"


----------



## mimmi

Ciao, potresti specificare di che cosa i cartoni e l'espositore?
Grazie

---------------

"Cada cartón, núm. 1 expositor gratuito (en regalo) hasta agotamiento (del producto)"

Puó servire?


----------



## violapais

*S*i parla di creme *per* le mani.... e di espositori da banco. Hasta agotamiento non mi convinceva, ma se mi confermi che è corretto lo metto! Grazie!!!


----------



## mimmi

Guarda,se ti metti in google.es ci sono un sacco di annunci dove "se compri qualcosa" ti regalano un _expositor._
E si dice "hasta agotamiento del producto"...agotamiento de los recursos; agotamiento físico...

Invece di "cartón", usa "caja" o "confección"...
O aspetta los nativos...

Ciao!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por aquí se suele decir "hasta fin de existencias". 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## violapais

Io avevo tradotto:
"Bajo pedido, por cada caja de Cremas Barrera nr 1 expositor de mostrador gratuito"... ora ci aggiungo:
"Hasta agotamiento"... y ya està!!!


----------



## mimmi

No, come dice il grande e nativo Ant, meglio "hasta fin de existencias"!!


----------



## violapais

*P*ues diré:
"Bajo pedido por cada caja de Cremas Barrera, nr 1  expositor de mostrador gratuito hasta fin de existencias"
Gracias a todo el mundo!
Violeta


----------



## mimmi

Pero, ¿Ant, no es mejor poner sólo "expositor", sin "de mostrador"?

Aspetta cosa ti dice Ant, Violeta!


----------



## Antpax

violapais said:


> pues diré:
> "Bajo pedido por cada caja de Cremas Barrera nr 1*, un* expositor de mostrador gratuito hasta fin de existencias"
> Gracias a todo el mundo!
> Violeta


 
Hola:

Sólo cambiaría una cosita. Lo que no entiendo es lo de "bajo pedido" ¿qué quiere decir?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## violapais

E' un'espositore da banco, pues me sugieren que se llame asì. A mi también sonaba raro............. quedamos a la espera.

----------

Bajo pedido... "su richiesta"... si el cliente no lo pide, no vamos a regalarselo!


----------



## mimmi

Antpax, en Madrid, una persona que conozco trabajaba como escaparatista y siempre hablaba sólo de "expositores"...mira que soy pesada..

Y Bajo pedido..creo que Violeta quiere decir que "si se pide", con la caja de crema te dan el expositor en regalo...si eres un privado no sabes que hacer con un expositor, no?si eres un mayorista, lo usas en tu tienda...o me estoy haciendo una película.
¿qué dices tú, Violeta?

Ops..ya habías contestado..


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> Antpax, en Madrid, una persona que conozco trabajaba como escaparatista y siempre hablaba sólo de "expositores"...mira que soy pesada..
> 
> Y Bajo pedido..creo que Violeta quiere decir que "si se pide", con la caja de crema te dan el expositor en regalo...si eres un privado no sabes que hacer con un expositor, no?si eres un mayorista, lo usas en tu tienda...o me estoy haciendo una película.
> ¿qué dices tú, Violeta?


 
Gracias mimmi por la explicación. El tema es que desconozco el lenguaje de los artículos de tiendas , pero supongo que con expositor queda claro, sin poner lo de mostrador.

De lo otro, ahí dudo como decirlo, pero tal vez algo así "si se solicita/pide..." o "si el cliente lo pide", pero lo de "bajo pedido" no me suena natural. De todas formas esperemos a ver más opiniones.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Bajo petición? Es una hipótesis, no estoy segura de que sea la frase adecuada...


----------



## mimmi

¿"A petición del cliente"?...


----------



## violapais

Mirad, tengo que poner esta frase al final de un listado de precios. Ya estoy dirigiendome al cliente y no puedo utilizar "si el cliente lo pide". Pondré "si se solicita", pero tampoco me gusta. A mi me ha dicho mi "papy" Catalàn que, como que hay muchos tipos de expositores y en nuestra empresa tenemos màs que uno (de pared, por ejemplo), tengo que especificar que es el tìpo de mostrador. Ufffffffffffff....


----------



## mimmi

AH!!!!!!!!!!!ma allora metti "expositor parao de mostrador", mi suona strano expositor de mostrador...e non se parli piú!!!

"Si se solicita" a me piace..o quello che ti ho scritto prima "A petición del cliente"...


----------



## Antpax

violapais said:


> Mirad, tengo que poner esta frase al final de un listado de precios. Ya estoy dirigiendome al cliente y no puedo utilizar "si el cliente lo pide". Pondré "si se solicita", pero tampoco me gusta. A mi me ha dicho mi "papy" Catalàn que, como que hay muchos tipos de expositores y en nuestra empresa tenemos màs que uno (de pared, por ejemplo), tengo que especificar que es el tìpo de mostrador. Ufffffffffffff....


 
Sí, tu "papi" tiene razón, si hay varios tipos tienes que especificarlo y poner "de mostrador". Si no quieres poner cliente, a lo mejor puedes poner "el comprador", pero es algo feo. "Si se pide/solicita" no lo veo tan mal.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chlapec

Quizás, mi opinión sólo servirá para introducir más dudas. A mi "*bajo pedido*" me suena perfectamente he incluso lo he oído/leído en alguna ocasión en este tipo de ofertas.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y poner "Sí fuera/fuese solicitado"?


----------



## violapais

bueno... gracias a todos. Ha sido muy interesante hablar del tema, he aprendido mucho de todo el mundo.


----------



## licinio

¿Cómo suena _tras pedido_?


----------

